# Non-Meat Eating Types?



## Jolese (Jan 4, 2005)

Are there any vegetarians, vegans, flexitarians, or even the very rare, fruitarians, who would be interested in getting to know each other?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I am a vegetarian.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

I have been mostly following a vegan diet since I read the book "The China Study" a few months back. I do slip occasionally though...


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm vegetarian. I'd like to go vegan, ideally once I move out of my parents' home and have to buy my own groceries. That probably won't be for quite a while, though.


----------



## hello it's me (Mar 24, 2007)

vegetarian, almost ten years.


----------



## outcastlonerfreak (May 4, 2007)

I was vegan from August 2004 to June 2005. Then I got really depressed and lost interest in animal rights. Although I think I was having side-effects from my medication. Ever since I have not been vegan but I am trying very hard. Occasionally I will be vegan for a couple of days but go back. It sucks. I try not to blame my non-veganism on my depression and everything that I am going through but it seriously seems to be the problem. Maybe once I move I will be vegan again, since I will have to buy my own food then. But yeah, I would love to get in touch with anyone who wants to. Feel free to add me to Yahoo Messenger if you got it: [email protected]. And if you want to add me to Myspace you can, but please send me a message telling me who you are: http://www.myspace.com/outcastlonerfreak. Thanks


----------



## gwen (Feb 16, 2007)

Vegan- i eat a lot of fruit, but wouldn't call myself a fruitarian. I like the whole raw food idea- i do eat most things raw but i can't give up bread and cooked legumes and coffee and the list goes on....


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

i'm vegetarian but i still eat seafood, i forget what that actually makes me ... something-arian anyway


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Non-Meat Eating Types?*

its hard sometimes


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian! I havent eaten meat for 3 years now and proud of it! :yes 

Okkayyy there was this time at coa coas where the veggie burger tasted really funky gross and I was too anxious/embarrassed to ask the lady to make sure it was vegetarian, but I only ate a couple bites. :lol

If any of you veggies are from southern california please oh please message me.  Especially girls, as I've always hated the idea of dating meat-eaters, but whenever I do meet a girl whos a vegetarian my SA freaks out and I cant say a word to her :lol .


----------



## AJFA88 (Jun 16, 2007)

I once tried being a vegetarian because the idea of eating meat is weird. I lasted 1 week I grew up eating meat. Though I absolutately love eating salads, any kind of vegetable without dressing on it.


----------



## sweetxfracture (Feb 2, 2005)

vegetarian here
=]


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I am a vegetarian, have been for 1 and a half years and I can categorically say I will be till the day I die. I don't miss meat one bit, it's a relief to not have to deal with the disgusting stuff.


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been a vegetarian almost all my life. Can't remember what meat tastes like but I know I hated it and the mere thought or sight of it repels me.


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

Vegetarian for 8 years.


----------



## earthgirl7 (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a strict vegetarian/honestly more on the vegan side. Been one for about ummm 3 years? since i was 16 basically.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Me too! Yay for sherbert (the food). Ahh what the hell, yay for me too!


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I've reduced my meat intake substantially over the years but have not gotten to the vegetarian stage yet. I have always been very physically active(athletics etc.) and wonder if there any vegetarians here who also consider themselves very physically active and could tell me whether or not their diet has an impact on their energy level.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I am not that physically active. Walking is all I do, but I do walk fast and for several miles. I haven't noticed any lack of energy.

I saw a video on youtube about a Vegan bodybuilder. If you eat right there are no negative side effects to giving up meat. This guy said that his has to eat more often than a meat eater, but that's about it. Eat lots of beans and keep the windows open.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Andrew White said:


> I am not that physically active.


Most vegetarians aren't which makes me wonder.



> If you eat right there are no negative side effects to giving up meat. This guy said that his has to eat more often than a meat eater, but that's about it. Eat lots of beans and keep the windows open.


The reason I asked was that I've heard from several former vegetarians who returned to a diet which included meat after finding out that they just couldn't keep up a physically active lifestyle without it.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

free thinker said:


> [quote="Andrew White":c0aa3]I am not that physically active.


Most vegetarians aren't which makes me wonder.



> If you eat right there are no negative side effects to giving up meat. This guy said that his has to eat more often than a meat eater, but that's about it. Eat lots of beans and keep the windows open.


The reason I asked was that I've heard from several former vegetarians who returned to a diet which included meat after finding out that they just couldn't keep up a physically active lifestyle without it.[/quote:c0aa3]

Lol, I wasn't any more physically active before I gave up meat, which was about 18 months ago I think. I have not noticed any change in my energy levels, which I admit aren't tested to the limit that often. I did lose weight when I became vegetarian and perhaps went a little underweight but I rectified it by eating more.

If a vegetarian is feel energyless it means they aren't eating right, and right doesn't mean returning to meat. Meat is an easy source of lots of energy, all you have to do is match it. Maybe they didn't know enough about about neutrition to construct a veggie diet that gave them the proper amount of calories. Eat more biscuits instead  Things like beans and nuts are packed with calories and it's easy to incorporate them into a regular diet.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

great to see so many vegans (and vegetarians).

i've been a vegan for a bit over a year, and meat-free for 3 years. i love being vegan, i hope i can keep it up for a long time.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I may try a vegan diet some time. I like milk and cheese too much though.


----------



## Warren (Nov 1, 2007)

Havent eaten red meat/poultry since about age 7. Been over a decade by now. O.O I used to be pretty hardcore about it, not eating dairy or fish, but I had to bight the bullet for health reasons and incorporate those things into my diet. So I've been a pescatarian(fish/vegetables/limited dairy) for about 3 years now. 

Be sure to get lots of zinc and B12. @[email protected] Multivitamins FTW.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure why you had to start eating fish again, you can get everything you need without meat (which does include fish as they are animals). Eating cheese isn't covered by being a vegetarian anyway, that would be closer to vegan.

Marmite contains vitamine B.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Warren said:


> Havent eaten red meat/poultry since about age 7. Been over a decade by now. O.O I used to be pretty hardcore about it, not eating dairy or fish, but I had to bight the bullet for health reasons and incorporate those things into my diet. So I've been a pescatarian(fish/vegetables/limited dairy) for about 3 years now.
> 
> Be sure to get lots of zinc and B12. @[email protected] Multivitamins FTW.


hm, were your health problems related at all to not eating meat for that long? i've really been slacking off on taking vitamins lately. :/ i really need to get in that habit again.


----------



## Warren (Nov 1, 2007)

Nah, I should clarify, I'm considerably healthy. I'm just really into nutrition (hope to become a dietitian someday), so I know how important omega-3s and the like are. That's why I started eating fish. That, and fish is a primo source of protein. You could just take a fish oil supplement for the omega-3s, but nothing beats the real thing. Although I still take them just to be sure. =P I eat fish on average 2-3 times a week (salmon, tuna, and mackrel are among the best sources of omega-3). I feel bad because one of my main reasons behind switching to a meatless diet was because I'm not comfortable with things dieing so that I can have a tasty dinner, but fish is so essential to health that I decided to turn a blind eye to an unfortunate aspect of life(kill to eat). C'est la vie.

Like I hinted at above, B-12 deficiency is something I am worried about and that all people who follow a primarily meatless diet should be concerned with. My only diet related problem is that my energy levels crash and I get depressed. (SAD is a contributing factor to that, I'm sure.) But I take a multivitamin to compensate and it does a pretty good job. And since B-12 and red meat go hand in hand, what can I do? I'm also concerned with Zinc, but I try to eat alot of strawberries/pumpkin seeds to fix that. 

Here's my supplement regimen: 
Alive! Whole Foods Energizer Multivitamin (non-synthetic multivitamin)
Nordic Naturals Fish Oil (Omega-3s)
Whole Food's Evening Primrose Oil (Omega-6s)

Most of the protein that I got before I started eating fish was from soy (Tofu, Soy Processed Foods, Etcetera). And I still eat alot of that. 

My family was shocked and appaled when I decided to go vegan at 7. But I turned out all right so far. I'm skinny though (that's something I have no problem with). 125 lbs/6ft tall.


----------



## Warren (Nov 1, 2007)

Ohh, just saw your post Andrew. =] Yeah, the vegan diet is fine, you can get everything you need if you know what to eat/supplement/etcetera. But I was worried about my sources of protein: soy products and brown rice/beans, that's about it. My main issue with Soy is that it apparently gives rise to increased estrogen production in males. (Which is the last thing I need.) When I was younger I also had allergies to alot of nuts (they would make my lips swell up and blister), but I think I've outgrown that for the most part now. 

I'll have to look into Marmite. =P Yeasty.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

Vegetarian, three months and counting. I even resisted my mom's holiday food today. I think I'm gonna make it!!!!!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Andrew White said:


> Not sure why you had to start eating fish again, you can get everything you need without meat (which does include fish as they are animals). Eating cheese isn't covered by being a vegetarian anyway, that would be closer to vegan.
> 
> Marmite contains vitamine B.


except protein. you cant get that much protein without meat and supplementing protein with powders would end up being too expensive


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

I do not eat bird or mammal.


----------



## wormywyrm (Jun 10, 2007)

nubly said:


> except protein. you cant get that much protein without meat and supplementing protein with powders would end up being too expensive


 :sigh http://michaelbluejay.com/veg/proteinexplain.html


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm a vegetarian, too. Well, not a strict vegetarian. I eat beef and pork and chicken and fish.

OK, that's a joke I stole from a comedian, but it describes me. 

Face it people, nature intended us to be omnivores.


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

I've been vegetarian for nearly 14 years, almost vegan for about 5 years.
:banana


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

I went Vegan for eight months while bodybuilding. It's
a great way to live except that it's actually more expensive and difficult.
Our North American culture's diet is based on meat.
meat. meat and more meat.
Now I am fish/egg/fruit&veggies.

Personally, I wish I didn't have to eat at all.
Like some kind of mechanical man.
It's costly, time consuming, messy, preparing it,
cleaning the dishes and cookware,
wastes a lot of time shopping, which I detest.
It's basically just a chore.

You can get estrogen-blockers to 
deal with the soy's estrogenic effects
but this is
where it all starts (and that's just the tip of the iceberg) turning 
into biochemistry and 
starts getting more and more expensive.

Where are the food "pills" we were promised
and where the hell is my flying car too?


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm back to being a vegetarian instead of a vegan.  it is mostly convenience.. i was getting sick of having food at other people's houses and not being able to eat any of it or having them make other food for me. i also lack a lot of motivation so i never bothered to make food for myself at home or when i went out.

i'd really like to go back to veganism though. i don't really even like dairy all that much. maybe i will once i get more motivation to make my own food.


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, dairy. 
A travelling salesman is on a road trip and thinks
"man, am I thirsty". He passes by a field, and sees a cow in it. He proceeds to pull over and get out.
There he is, suit and tie, gleefully sucking on the cow's teats.
That's dairy.
Adult humans are not designed to drink cow's milk.
In fact, no adult animal is designed to continue to consume milk after it's been weaned.

Why are North Americans generally overweight?
perverse (meaning against their nature) eating habits. Meat and CHEESE addictions.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

bender3008 said:


> Yeah, dairy.
> A travelling salesman is on a road trip and thinks
> "man, am I thirsty". He passes by a field, and sees a cow in it. He proceeds to pull over and get out.
> There he is, suit and tie, gleefully sucking on the cow's teats.
> ...


yeah, i agree with you on the first part. but i do think that eating meat is very natural.. i have nothing against it, just the production of animals is very cruel.

can someone help me with this.. whenever i tell someone i didn't eat milk they would say, "well you have milk cows or else they EXPLODE!". i know that is not completely true but i don't usually have a good response. i know that they inject them with a ton of hormones which makes them constantly produce milk. :stu can anyone explain that to me? i want to have an answer prepared so i don't feel like an idiot when i can't respond to that. (on top of that i can't express myself well because of the anxiety)


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

Eating meat is not at all natural--for primates.
No other primate eats meat. Gorillas, the strongest primate, are strictly vegetarian.
Humans are the only primates to eat meat.
Our "canine" or "eye" teeth were designed for ripping open fruit/stripping bark off branches etc, not for tearing flesh.
Plus as primates, we also have strictly 
vegetarian digestive systems.
A primate eating meat is against it's own
physical nature. That's how twisted our culture is.

I'm non-religious, but, 
It's even in the bible. 
In the garden of eden there was 
no killing and eating of animals - 
apparently, god gave adam and eve 
a strictly vegetarian diet.
It's in there.


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

_"Eating meat is not at all natural--for primates.
No other primate eats meat. Gorillas, the strongest primate, are strictly vegetarian.
Humans are the only primates to eat meat."_

Sorry, but this isn't true. Chimpanzees hunt other monkeys and eat them.


----------



## bender3008 (Jan 17, 2008)

OK. I'll give you that. It does happen, but it isn't common
and not really a typical primate behavior or eating habit.


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

<~~~~ 
Portland vegan in the house!!
oh and just my 2 cents on the little debate over whether we're meant to eat meat -
consider the fact that modern society by its very nature is entirely unnatural and detached from how we were "meant" to live..
so whether or not we're naturally omnivores or herbivores is a moot point.. you wouldn't say, for example, that since we 'evolved' to walk, we should not drive.
we're at a new point in evolution where we can _make rational decisions_ about behaviors..
there's no reason we should have to kill and eat animals for food. It's pointless from a nutritional standpoint, so there's not much you can say about the slaughter of animals other than that it is senseless and cruel..
(sorry if this is long.. I'm a nutrition major and veganism is sorta my thing!!)


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegan too!! :boogie


----------



## erica14 (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been a vegetarian for 5 years


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I have been on a 15 day fast from solid food. No meat, some milk but that's it. I think I'm having a breakthru and don't plan on going back to eating meat. HOW do you flavor Tofu??


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

hey all,

I've been vegetarian all my life and have gone mostly vegan recently. I love cheese so it's tough, but factory farming practices are awful enough that I think it's worth it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Are eating beans enough to get the protein you need or should one eat some other food, combination, with beans to get the full protein effect?


----------



## anarchyjane (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a vegetarian for almost 3 years now. I couldnt go back to eating meat.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

FairleighCalm said:


> Are eating beans enough to get the protein you need or should one eat some other food, combination, with beans to get the full protein effect?


beans arent complete protein. this is the problem with being a vegeterian. there just isnt enough protein in this type of diet for muscle growth. you have tofu, eggs, protein powders and cottage cheese.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

nubly said:


> beans arent complete protein. this is the problem with being a vegeterian. there just isnt enough protein in this type of diet for muscle growth. you have tofu, eggs, protein powders and cottage cheese.


Untrue, there is more than enough protein available in foods to sustain proper muscle growth. We weren't mean to have a 60% protein diet and the very animals you eat are getting their proteins from plants and vegetables.

Vegetarian for 7 months.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I ate some general tso chicken today at whole foods made with Seitan. It was extremely good. I bought some seitan and plan on pureeing it into my soups and eating it in place of meat. In ref to the above statement, it is difficult to get all the protein you need if you are new to vegetarian eating and if you exercise as much as I or others do.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> Untrue, there is more than enough protein available in foods to sustain proper muscle growth. We weren't mean to have a 60% protein diet and the very animals you eat are getting their proteins from plants and vegetables.
> 
> Vegetarian for 7 months.


you need at least 1lb of protein per ln of bodyweight. the protein in beans does not even go to 10g per serving. plant protein is just isnt a good source to get your protein from


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

nubly said:


> you need at least 1lb of protein per ln of bodyweight. the protein in beans does not even go to 10g per serving. plant protein is just isnt a good source to get your protein from


Source?



> Low Protein Diet - not meeting the minimum daily protein requirement.
> 
> In any developed society it is almost impossible to be protein deficient. Even strict vegetarians can easily get all their protein requirements from complex carbohydrates. It is possible if a person consumes only sugar (simple carbohydrates) for extended period of time a protein deficiency may develop. Under normal circumstances a low protein diet is not a health concern. It is possible to be deficient in some amino acids. This may be due to the combinations of plant foods consumed. Many plant proteins do not have all the required amino acids. The human body requires 9 amino acids to be consumed from protein. Meat/animal proteins contain all the essential amino acids needed by the body. *A vegetarian diet of complex carbohydrates such as rice, beans, potatoes plus some fruits will provide all 9 amino acids for complete daily protein requirements.*


So again, nothing wrong with low protein diets. I don't know (m)any vegans/vegetarians that regret their decision to go off of meat, and typical sources of protein. They're no less healthy than the carnivores. Even if I was damaging my health, I'd be more than willing to do so, so as to reduce my ecological footprint. Then again, it's not at risk...


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > So again, nothing wrong with low protein diets. I don't know (m)any vegans/vegetarians that regret their decision to go off of meat, and typical sources of protein. They're no less healthy than the carnivores. Even if I was damaging my health, I'd be more than willing to do so, so as to reduce my ecological footprint. Then again, it's not at risk...


im at work cant look for a source yet. im not saying going vegeterian is unhealthy. plant protein just doenst promote much muscle hypertrophy. we're not talking about lean body mass that you need an MRI to see. and you have 40+ years of anecdotal evidence in bodybuilders of what plenty of protein can in regards to muscle gains.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

nubly said:


> Slothrop said:
> 
> 
> > Untrue, there is more than enough protein available in foods to sustain proper muscle growth. We weren't mean to have a 60% protein diet and the very animals you eat are getting their proteins from plants and vegetables.
> ...


Well, the amount of protein that you need varies. It depends upon you, your build and most importantly your level of physical activity. 1g of protein per lb of body weight is likely right at the upper end of this range. Most people would do well with much less, i.e. 0.5g per lb.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

nubly said:


> [ and you have 40+ years of anecdotal evidence in bodybuilders of what plenty of protein can in regards to muscle gains.


Of course meats have more proteins, but don't compare the needs of a body-builder to the needs of an average person...


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've been eating Seitan in my pureed soups and it is damn good. I don't feel malnourished like I did when I was just beaning it.
Puree this and tell my it isn't great.
1 can Progresso tomato soup
1 cup navy beans (they come out like cream, sweet and creamy)
a little baby spinach
2 leafs of purple lettuce (name?)
1 garlic clove
1 can tomatos of choice
3oz seitan

Heat with pinch of sea salt, lemon pepper, cummin. DARN GOOD and low cal!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> 2 leafs of purple lettuce (name?)


Radicchio? Red-leafed lettuce?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > [ and you have 40+ years of anecdotal evidence in bodybuilders of what plenty of protein can in regards to muscle gains.
> ...


oh. well my argument was about having a bodybuilding diet


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^LOL. Such is this forum.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

nubbly,

this fellow is a vegan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_Danzig


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I found some good tasting baked tofu today and put in Miso soup with broccoli.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm thrilled to be living near a big natural foods store that has a variety of tofu and other vegan eats. I also bought seitan and chicken-style seitan but haven't tried them yet. Ditto on the baked tofu. I have Cajun Tofu Steak and Garlic & Pepper Tofu Steak, all pre-seasoned. I'm anxious to try them because I just mastered how to make plain tofu much more palatable with the freeze/thaw method last year and it'll be great if the pre-seasoned ones are as tasty as the labels sound.

Haven't tried seitan before because I couldn't find any already prepared in the stores.

In addition to AppleEatsWorm's link, this is a site for vegan bodybuilders and they have a forum on nutrition so you can probably get any answers you're looking for about that on there:
http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bios

They look pretty buffed to me.


----------



## Fangcor (Feb 10, 2008)

100% vegan here :yes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I've eaten some seitan lately but I've found this wonderful natural store (our wild oats turned into a whole foods, yuck) and they have the best deli and salad bar. Vinegar cole slaw w/baked tofu is really good. I haven't eaten meat in over a month and I feel good. Oops, I lied. I still eat sushi at supper.


----------



## AJMcFly (Apr 24, 2008)

Vegetarian here. Cheese is a very important part of my diet, otherwise I have no idea what I'd be eating!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Veggie1 said:


> In addition to AppleEatsWorm's link, this is a site for vegan bodybuilders and they have a forum on nutrition so you can probably get any answers you're looking for about that on there:
> http://www.veganbodybuilding.com/?page=bios
> 
> They look pretty buffed to me.


either the link is broken or the site is blocked from my work computer. i'll check it out when i get home. i wouldnt mind going vegan if can get a good amount of protein with low carbs on my daily diet.


----------



## brandenburg (Apr 25, 2008)

I've been a vegan for almost a year now - it's something I feel good about even on days when positivity seems hard to find elsewhere.


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

nubly said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to AppleEatsWorm's link, this is a site for vegan bodybuilders and they have a forum on nutrition so you can probably get any answers you're looking for about that on there:
> ...


your best bet is probably powdered rice protein, + beans, nuts, peanutbutter. it helps to have a blender.


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Vegan for 10 yrs now : )

Anyone in Sydney going to Darliing Harbor Vegan Expo on june 15th at all??


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

Veganfitness.com forum is good for any vegan athletes or bodybuilders : )


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Veggie for 3+ years now.

I still eat stuff with eggs though.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Vegetarian here too; mostly for ethical and health reasons. I take a lot of crap for it at work. I usually avoid even mentioning it unless somewhat asks me straight out.


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, I generally don't tell anyone unless there's a planned meal I must attend or something. It's a personal choice for me not to eat meat, as it is for anyone who does eat meat.


----------

